# Pinks



## someone11

I always do best around the 18th, ill be up just before then though. I have a hook already, thanks though.


----------



## Robert Holmes

wdf73 said:


> How are things looking up there Robert. I am planning my annual trip for the 18th through whenever my money runs out..
> In your opinion are we looking at a late or early run this year?


Stay out of the casinos and you will have more fishing time.


----------



## Oldgrandman

The only reason to go the the casino is to get the prime rib and crab legs on the buffet Saturday, expensive but if you like those two things you can eat your money's worth!


----------



## wdf73

Never been in a casino. I use my money to fish. When it runs out I have to go back to work. Thundersticks aren't cheap anymore......


----------



## LabtechLewis

I'll be up the Thursday before Labor Day. With all the history on this thread so far...anyone have pictures of the area upstream from the Valley Camp (before the marina was put in)? That's where I remember fishing the first time I went. There was some old rickety pallet or something "on the corner" which was the preferred spot.


----------



## KC Black

Robert Holmes said:


> If you get lucky enough to get a fresh pinook those are really great eating. The pinks that I get out of the lake go into the smoker.


A


Robert Holmes said:


> If you get lucky enough to get a fresh pinook those are really great eating. The pinks that I get out of the lake go into the smoker.





Robert Holmes said:


> If you get lucky enough to get a fresh pinook those are really great eating. The pinks that I get out of the lake go into the smoker.





LabtechLewis said:


> I'll be up the Thursday before Labor Day. With all the history on this thread so far...anyone have pictures of the area upstream from the Valley Camp (before the marina was put in)? That's where I remember fishing the first time I went. There was some old rickety pallet or something "on the corner" which was the preferred spot.


Check out google earth. there are piers on both sides of the valley camp. most people fish the downstream pier.


----------



## ajhallfr

2 years ago I popped home to the Sault the week before labor day and decided to see if the pinks were in. They were, but not thick. I went over to woody's, grabbed a couple pimples and proceeded to get the freshest run of pinks I've ever had over the next 3 days. You had to work for them, but they were darn good. I couldn't tell the males from the females and some still had bait in their bellies.


----------



## KC Black

Oldgrandman said:


> Not really making a claim, just a statement based on experience and reports from friends, on here, etc. Doubt you are an ichthyologist either so it's all just opinion. I keep saying that.
> 
> What I do know is there isn't a lot of data on them, there was an "unintended release" in 1956 or 57 because of trouble with equipment or something and they were never managed like the other salmon.
> 
> And your claim seems to disagree with the DNR's claim that the best years are odd, with bigger fish in the even years....
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_53405-214109--,00.html
> 
> Back to the OP
> 
> Went too early for em last year and don't remember how my buddies did so it would be nice if there are some fish this year and I am there on time.
> Posted a "print" of the hook in the other thread for you or anyone else that wants it.
> 
> Good luck!


Old man
If you notice I use "on year/off year" or every other year not necessarily "odd/even" Over the last 50 years the odd/even calendar sequence no longer applies. Use every other year and say "on year" for when the heavy run of fish is expected


----------



## KC Black

Robert Holmes said:


> If you get lucky enough to get a fresh pinook those are really great eating. The pinks that I get out of the lake go into the smoker.


about 3/4 years ago we caught 3 pinooks trolling at the mouth of the garden near Ben's. Hard to tell the difference between a king and pinook although the males have a small hump.


----------



## Oldgrandman

KC Black said:


> Old man
> If you notice I use "on year/off year" or every other year not necessarily "odd/even" Over the last 50 years the odd/even calendar sequence no longer applies. Use every other year and say "on year" for when the heavy run of fish is expected


 Incredible.....

Just go fishing and report back!


----------



## someone11

Right now they are on even years. Thats for sure.


----------



## Oldgrandman

someone11 said:


> Right now they are on even years. Thats for sure.


Yeah could be, but the DNR states otherwise. Not that I always believe in them!

But like I said before I was told I didn't know wtf I was talking about, it goes back and forth over time. So when/how does that shift occur back to odd years? I cannot say. It has happened and will again I am willing to bet...

One has to understand how odd and even years work. Every other year from a given point will ALWAYS BE odd OR even, depending on when that given point started. It just works that way....

I'll report back in about a week....


----------



## someone11

It has to do with spawning. They spawn every two years. If we get some sort of weather event or food crisis that would force them to wait 3 years to spawn, or spawn at year 1, you'd then flip back to odd years.


----------



## someone11

The Dnr isn't saying they aren't on a cycle. All they are saying is that fish do spawn every year, you just get a huge spawning class every other year, the "good" years, and the off years you have a really small spawning class, that's all it is.


----------



## KC Black

someone11 said:


> The Dnr isn't saying they aren't on a cycle. All they are saying is that fish do spawn every year, you just get a huge spawning class every other year, the "good" years, and the off years you have a really small spawning class, that's all it is.


Someone your right on target. People get hung up on the even/odd calendar year theory. Most of the fish spawn every other year and a much smaller amount spawn on the off year. on year(big run) off year (very small run). GET IT------GOT IT.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I used to see thousands of the pinks every year in the 1980's. They were like smelt. Fun to catch on light tackle.


----------



## KC Black

Robert Holmes said:


> I used to see thousands of the pinks every year in the 1980's. They were like smelt. Fun to catch on light tackle.


They were like that in the 90's as well. It was about 10 years go that the every other year scenario became evident,


----------



## someone11

What do you guys like to use as baits to fish for them? Might give a little of my "secret" out but 4-5 years ago I met up with a guy in the soo who runs charters for walleye on lake erie. He makes his own blade baits and sells them. He messaged me on the forums here and said i had to come fishing with him and try his blade baits, he claimed they worked a lot better than the swedish pimples. Well...he was right. I only use jays blade baits for pinks anymore, so much more action than the swedish pimples and i catch more fish. I also run some deep diving crank baits off the back of the boat when im hooked up, usually catches a few fish.


----------



## Robert Holmes

KC Black said:


> They were like that in the 90's as well. It was about 10 years go that the every other year scenario became evident,


They actually said that about the pinks in the 1980's. I was told that I would not get any in 1982 because it was an even year. I fished a Superior stream and it was choked full of them. I caught a bunch of coho and pinks.


----------



## SOO-Fish 1

Someone, I also fished with Jay before up at the Soo. Great Guy! Do you cast his blade baits or just vertical jig them. I fish about 15-20 miles south of the locks and catch them just casting from shore a lot of times when I come in from walleye fishing .Cleos, Kastmaster and rooster tail spinners catch them pretty good from shore. I catch a lot on harnesses and cranks out in the boat. Gonna be up for 2 weeks at labor day thought I'd try the blade baits this year.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Caught a nice Chinook there yesterday. No word on any Pinks from anyone, yet.


----------



## SOO-Fish 1

PIKE said:


> Thanks SOO-Fish, I will be up labor day and give it a shot. Guessing I may be a little early though...
> 
> I'll be there also for 2 weeks.


----------



## Abel

Off year for us in Kodiak, the commercial guys are dying wit no pinks around. Last year was ridiculous with the numbers of pinks, but they are bigger this year.... We stock them as well, they are actually the heaviest stocked fish in AK. World record was broke twice last week on the Kenai.

http://peninsulaclarion.com/news/2016-08-23/state-pink-salmon-record-broken-twice-in-one-day


----------



## Sparky23

I havent been up in years but we used to get buzz bombs at a tire shop or something it seems like on the canadian side. They worked awsome, cought 100's of pinks a hand full of kings, along with a few pike and lakers down state.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Good luck to everyone . Might make it up the weekend after labor day. Have been going since late 80's/early 90's, and back then the odd years were best. As somebody mentioned, it must have switched. We always went on labor day early on since they were fresh, but got tired of the crowds. Started going the weekend after, and still was busy with lots of folks still up fishing the kings from the salmon derby they had. We started fishing at night (when no one did it) to try for them with glow spoons to get away from the people....needless to say from then on we no longer targeted pinks much. Heavier line, bigger spoons, and limits of the big dogs were norm from then on  Was great catching kings for a lot of years of there, too bad it went down with the rest of huron. We still will give it a go though if we head up . I'm sure there's a few around.


----------



## someone11

Had a thing come up on facebook today, we were already fishing for them this time 4 years ago. Dont think we were catching much yet though. Not seeing many on the fish cam yet either.


----------



## wdf73

Four years ago was the best run I have ever seen in a certain tributary. 
Then two years ago I stopped at the Sault and they were doing really well there, but the aforementioned river had almost none.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Just got back. Hit a normally hot pink spot by the rapids, no fish caught or spotted. I thought it was too early for em but had to have a looksee..... 

Didn't kill the eyes but we got some, was a bit of a bummer for us as we usually get a few limits of eyes most years. Not so this year, and we only use artificial lures and troll for em. All our fish were 20 - 24 inches but numbers were low. We just got 6 in 3 days but nice fat fish. WX might not have been the best.

There was a tournament Saturday and I heard the winner had 5 fish @ 24 pounds, probably from Lake George or way downstream of the Soo. Not many of those guys fish right in the area like we do. Some do but most motored away from the immediate area. 

That is my dismal report. Good luck, it can only get better IMHO!!!


----------



## someone11

Ive been watching the fish cam today and havent seen a pink yet, still a bit early. Had a report from a friend that detour is loaded with pinks so it should be soon.


----------



## cc2010

What general area can you fish from shore? Thinking about making a trip up from Detroit for the 1st time, always wanted to try it!


----------



## Ralph Smith

cc2010 said:


> What general area can you fish from shore? Thinking about making a trip up from Detroit for the 1st time, always wanted to try it!


Head to the river and find this powerhouse....you can't miss it! Either side of it you can fish last I was there. We used to fish the downstream side for kings at night, and the upstream side(by valley camp ship museum) for pinks. At the valley camp, snaggers weren't allowed, but on downstream side it's a public park, and the Native Americans can legally snag up there. You'll have them running around you sometimes trying to chase down the salmon and toss snagging hooks. It gets frustrating sometimes. Good luck .......
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edison_Sault_Power_Canal


----------



## KC Black

Ralph Smith said:


> Head to the river and find this powerhouse....you can't miss it! Either side of it you can fish last I was there. We used to fish the downstream side for kings at night, and the upstream side(by valley camp ship museum) for pinks. At the valley camp, snaggers weren't allowed, but on downstream side it's a public park, and the Native Americans can legally snag up there. You'll have them running around you sometimes trying to chase down the salmon and toss snagging hooks. It gets frustrating sometimes. Good luck .......
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edison_Sault_Power_Canal


Hello everyone I'm back (maybe good or bad) Had to take the Mrs. to Yosemite and northern California and now I'm back trying to catch up on the communication. The lures people were asking about are buzzbombs. Used exclusively in Canada cuz the water is deeper and faster. Buzzbombs are heavy triangular lures, the line is threaded thru the center hole and then you attach a rubber bumper and treble. They are killers. As I said in earlier threads the fish run deep and this lure gets down there where they are at. Not so good on the American side, shallower, slower water, you get lots of snags. Better luck using spoons. HEY SOMEONE 11 where can you get those lures you were talking about, it looks like they may work in Canadian waters. Any shops north of Saginaw . Web sites won't work cuz I'm leaving shortly for the Canadian bush.


----------



## KC Black

KC Black said:


> Hello everyone I'm back (maybe good or bad) Had to take the Mrs. to Yosemite and northern California and now I'm back trying to catch up on the communication. The lures people were asking about are buzzbombs. Used exclusively in Canada cuz the water is deeper and faster. Buzzbombs are heavy triangular lures, the line is threaded thru the center hole and then you attach a rubber bumper and treble. They are killers. As I said in earlier threads the fish run deep and this lure gets down there where they are at. Not so good on the American side, shallower, slower water, you get lots of snags. Better luck using spoons. HEY SOMEONE 11 where can you get those lures you were talking about, it looks like they may work in Canadian waters. Any shops north of Saginaw . Web sites won't work cuz I'm leaving shortly for the Canadian bush.


Any pinks in the St. Marys at the rapids yet. Getting excited.


----------



## someone11

KC Black said:


> Hello everyone I'm back (maybe good or bad) Had to take the Mrs. to Yosemite and northern California and now I'm back trying to catch up on the communication. The lures people were asking about are buzzbombs. Used exclusively in Canada cuz the water is deeper and faster. Buzzbombs are heavy triangular lures, the line is threaded thru the center hole and then you attach a rubber bumper and treble. They are killers. As I said in earlier threads the fish run deep and this lure gets down there where they are at. Not so good on the American side, shallower, slower water, you get lots of snags. Better luck using spoons. HEY SOMEONE 11 where can you get those lures you were talking about, it looks like they may work in Canadian waters. Any shops north of Saginaw . Web sites won't work cuz I'm leaving shortly for the Canadian bush.


I can ask the guy who makes them, I know a shop in the soo used to sell them. Jay will be in the soo himself for two weeks and he has a huge stockpile with him when he comes.


----------



## someone11

Hey KC, send me a message, he said he'll mail some to you if you want


----------



## KC Black

someone11 said:


> Hey KC, send me a message, he said he'll mail some to you if you want


How do you send a personal message on this site????? What was the name of that store in the Soo, I will visit it when I'm up there. Talked with my friends at the Canadian soo and the report was no pinks yet. My friend fishes just about everyday and he said for the last 2 weeks it was as slow as it could be. Ben's salmon derby last week caught 8 kings with over 120 rods in the water.


----------



## someone11

KC Black said:


> How do you send a personal message on this site????? What was the name of that store in the Soo, I will visit it when I'm up there. Talked with my friends at the Canadian soo and the report was no pinks yet. My friend fishes just about everyday and he said for the last 2 weeks it was as slow as it could be. Ben's salmon derby last week caught 8 kings with over 120 rods in the water.


Ill send you a message lol


----------



## LabtechLewis

Valley Camp is locked up until after Labor Day (supposedly). We are headed to the marina. Will report...


----------



## LabtechLewis

There's one!
View attachment 224608


----------



## ajhallfr

LabtechLewis said:


> Valley Camp is locked up until after Labor Day (supposedly). We are headed to the marina. Will report...


They say that every year, but they also seem to unlock it earlier. I think if enough people (or maybe just one) asks them to unlock it they will.


----------



## someone11

Anyone ever troll for the pinks? Thinking about giving it a try just to change things up. Would run stuff for kings at the same time.


----------



## ajhallfr

someone11 said:


> Anyone ever troll for the pinks? Thinking about giving it a try just to change things up. Would run stuff for kings at the same time.


Tried a few times growing up there. Never really got too many. When I trolled for kings I would always get a few on silver streak spoons though. 

I'm thinking about making it up there, but I already have too many fish for the smoker. Keep at it guys, it's a blast when they're in. The last few "on" years I've had my best luck jigging my pimples deep, while everyone else on the wall is waiting to see the schools. Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they're not there.


----------



## someone11

ajhallfr said:


> Tried a few times growing up there. Never really got too many. When I trolled for kings I would always get a few on silver streak spoons though.
> 
> I'm thinking about making it up there, but I already have too many fish for the smoker. Keep at it guys, it's a blast when they're in. The last few "on" years I've had my best luck jigging my pimples deep, while everyone else on the wall is waiting to see the schools. Just because you can't see them doesn't mean they're not there.


Yeah I was thinking about using the small stinger spoons (skorpions I think they are called) along with deep diving crank baits. I catch them on hot n tots and deep jr thundersticks behind the boat at the powerhouse, so they should work trolled as well.


----------



## ajhallfr

I think the key is shallower than when targeting kings if you want numbers, but that's just a guess. I always got more pinks than I wanted shore fishing so I rarely dealt with the hassle of taking the boat out. I have a feeling I've probably fished next to you at some point Gooseman


----------



## someone11

ajhallfr said:


> I think the key is shallower than when targeting kings if you want numbers, but that's just a guess. I always got more pinks than I wanted shore fishing so I rarely dealt with the hassle of taking the boat out. I have a feeling I've probably fished next to you at some point Gooseman


I fished the valley camp up until 2010, after that I stayed strictly in the boat because there was less people and more fish. We probably have been shoulder to shoulder or close to it at the valley camp lol.

I know I have caught kings and coho trolling deep diving body baits around the soo, should be similar or better results for pinks. If I try it ill report back. I just like seeing a rod go off haha


----------



## ajhallfr

I hear you about the rod going off. I moved out of the area in early 2010, but fished every "on" year from the early 90's until then. I spent a few "on" years for pinks in Washington state and got spoiled, but moved back and made the 2014 run in the Sault. That was a good year. 

I'll post if I make it out guys, in the mean time lakers and cisco in Grand Traverse Bay.


----------



## someone11

ajhallfr said:


> I'll post if I make it out guys, in the mean time lakers and cisco in Grand Traverse Bay.


Jealous about the Cisco but I catch plenty of lakers in little traverse bay lol


----------



## Robert Holmes

Good Luck Ralph it is supposed to rain all day on Saturday so that should bring a few in.


----------



## Fisher100

someone11 said:


> Anyone ever troll for the pinks? Thinking about giving it a try just to change things up. Would run stuff for kings at the same time.


In 2014 that is all the wife and I did was troll for pinks. We were very successful with a limit each day. used pink colored spoons on long lines and only ran the lines 60 to 80 ft back. What a lovely place to just ride around enjoy the scenery and pull fish from river.


----------



## someone11

Got 12 this morning hooked up to the powerhouse with 3 guys in the boat. All the turbines are off so it makes it difficult.


----------



## fishmaster1

someone11 said:


> Got 12 this morning hooked up to the powerhouse with 3 guys in the boat. All the turbines are off so it makes it difficult.


Good job on fish! Have fished hooked up with the turbines off with no problems. Were you referring to fishing or boat control?


----------



## KC Black

someone11 said:


> Anyone ever troll for the pinks? Thinking about giving it a try just to change things up. Would run stuff for kings at the same time.


Charter boat guys are trolling for pinks cuz there is nothing else to catch. The St. Marys has lost its charm. Nobody is fishing except the retirees. Locals not wasting their time, waiting for the coho bite in superior.


----------



## KC Black

fishmaster1 said:


> Good job on fish! Have fished hooked up with the turbines off with no problems. Were you referring to fishing or boat control?


Spent about 10 hours fishing the area, caught 14 pinks total. Most were caught in Canada with a few on the American side. All males but 2, small but fresh. I was a little early, the run should be getting better, expect the peak around the 16.


----------



## someone11

fishmaster1 said:


> Good job on fish! Have fished hooked up with the turbines off with no problems. Were you referring to fishing or boat control?


Both really, we were lucky and got a spot on the big turbine which was on, all the rest were off. People were still catching fish but it draws more fish when there's current. That's why the fish are there.


----------



## fishmaster1

someone11 said:


> Both really, we were lucky and got a spot on the big turbine which was on, all the rest were off. People were still catching fish but it draws more fish when there's current. That's why the fish are there.


Thanks for reply back. Have been up to the Soo for many many years. Have never been up to the plant where there has not been at least a few tubes flowing outward. Yes the tubes flowing do hold more fish, was why I asked if your post was referring to no flow or boat control.


----------



## Jim harig

someone11 said:


> Does anyone here want pinks? I usually catch and release mine but I'd be willing to keep and clean some if anyone wanted some.


I'll be up tomorrow afternoon! I'll take all i can get! Love smoked salmon. It's $8 bucks a pound,down state


----------



## someone11

With the way its going I'm worried about getting much lol so far I've given it all away to whoever was on the boat with me. Will keep whatever I catch this morning. Last night I didn't boat any, lost a couple but that's it. Had two people on the boat who had to leave early, I was done fishing by 8.


----------



## someone11

Turbines weren't on until 630 last night also


----------



## KC Black

someone11 said:


> Turbines weren't on until 630 last night also


The great lakes consortium control the flow of water through the St. Marys. The purpose is to balance out the levels of superior, Michigan and huron. There is a priority for the water flow. The locks get priority followed by the Canadian power plant, the rapids and then the Edison. The Canadian power plant can produce more energy than normally required. the Edison is old and inefficient. The only reason they open the gates on the Edison turbines is to exercise the mechanics. Did you ever notice they will run a gate for about 20 minutes, close it and then start another. The rapids are running wild, just about all the coffers are partially open---don't know why but it makes it almost impossible to fish the main runs, the inside berm can still be fished.


----------



## Ralph Smith

We are here, heading for launch....


----------



## charlevoix1872

Good job Nick! See you are a Walleye fisherman deep down!!


----------



## charlevoix1872

Good job Nick! See you are a Walleye fisherman deep down!!


----------



## someone11

Ralph, i had two males and a female, the one in the middle is a humpy. And yes they are a LOT smaller this year, not sure why. Also notice that the two i got today are still in good shape, so theres still fish coming up.


----------



## lasalleman

someone11 said:


> Ralph, i had two males and a female, the one in the middle is a humpy. And yes they are a LOT smaller this year, not sure why. Also notice that the two i got today are still in good shape, so theres still fish coming up.


Yes detour and west of there... Haven't been out and not caught one in weeks.


----------



## Turkey Antlers

Got b


Ralph Smith said:


> Nice going . When we hooked up fri. we had a couple riggers down out behind in the current, but no luck. The pinks look a lot smaller than I remember. Is that only one male in the middle? Not much of hump.


A friend and I got back last Friday, fished part of last Wednesday, all day Thursday, and part of Friday, about 18 hours total each, mostly at the Valley Camp, and caught just 7 pinks between us. Very slow. We threw mostly pimples, but also blade baits, buzz bombs and cleo's, etc, all but one were caught on pimples. Didn't see anyone else lighting it up either. And yes, it seemed that the fish are appreciably smaller than they were 2 years ago--very skinny. Makes one wonder about the forage base in Lk. Huron, not real encouraging for the future. I'd like to go back maybe the first of next week, but might not if the reports here don't pick up. Tough to drive 6 hours each way to only even see a few fish. Ah well, the fishin's good even if the catchin' ain't! Just grateful for the opportunity to go.....


----------



## Ralph Smith

lasalleman said:


> Yes detour and west of there... Haven't been out and not caught one in weeks.


Are the ones your catching down by detour on the smaller side also, or are the more of the normal? Sounds like the big run is yet to come.


----------



## someone11

Got 5 pinks and another walleye last night. Lost two at the boat. It's starting to pick up, few other guys i know up here did better yesterday as well. Unfortunately I have to go home this morning. May make an overnight trip when the reports get better.


----------



## waterfowl_warrior09

I'll be down there tonight and will report. Btw Nick this is Anthony, you pulled out my F150 from behind ikes west side when we were in college lmao


----------



## Munuscool

9 Pinks for me in 7 and a half hours fishing the past 2 days. 6/9 males and all mostly fresh surprisingly. I figured out how to get the males to taste better too. If you bake them, just cut off their fatty humps prior to putting them in the oven and from time to time drain the fatty juices that bubble off from the fish. When they hit, they hit hard. Paint is starting to chip off my Pimples and I probably should start sharpening the hooks. Here's what the females are looking like now. Fish On.
View attachment 226538


----------



## someone11

Did a rogue trip last minute to the soo yesterday to fish the evening and morning. Got my limit in an hour yesterday evening, didn't end up fishing in the morning cause I woke up with a terrible sinus headache. The powerhouse is crap for fishing cause they've had it off all day and only turn it on in the evenings around 6pm. Theres spot where these pinks are holding right now and its not at the powerhouse.


----------



## someone11

waterfowl_warrior09 said:


> I'll be down there tonight and will report. Btw Nick this is Anthony, you pulled out my F150 from behind ikes west side when we were in college lmao


haha I remember that!


----------



## fowl

someone11 said:


> Did a rogue trip last minute to the soo yesterday to fish the evening and morning. Got my limit in an hour yesterday evening, didn't end up fishing in the morning cause I woke up with a terrible sinus headache. The powerhouse is crap for fishing cause they've had it off all day and only turn it on in the evenings around 6pm. Theres spot where these pinks are holding right now and its not at the powerhouse.


Did you fish the rapids, were you trolling, or neither?


----------



## someone11

fowl said:


> Did you fish the rapids, were you trolling, or neither?


I cant say where but I wasnt trolling.


----------



## KC Black

someone11 said:


> I cant say where but I wasnt trolling.


The pinks are in. They are all over the place especially on the Canadian side. Should be easy to get your limit. Fish are getting bigger, more females showing up, but they are deteriorating quickly. The coho's and rainbows are starting to move in superior. Will be up next week with a large cooler.


----------



## someone11

Yes the pinks are in heavy, you just have to find them


----------



## Munuscool

Loads of new fish as well as the old. Caught a fresh chrome male and about 45 minutes later landed a mud brown dark male day(s) away from unloading. Really doesn't matter if it's raining/not. Some lures/variations work better in bright and others in low light more than others. Just experiment and be observant and it shouldn't take long to hook up.


----------



## KC Black

Here is my 2016 pink salmon fishing experience on the St. Marys.
Started first week in sept. Slow migration not really started yet. caught 14 in 2 days of hard fishing.
Just came back and the run was on. Lots of fish, many schools around almost constant action. About 20 percent relatively fresh, 80 percent just about done. Landed about 10 fish per hour, lost many more per hour. Best run was 4 consecutive casts and 4 fish landed. Visited the Edison and the valley camp and would consider the action slow compared to Canada. If you want to CATCH fish you need to go to Canada. Many, many more fish on that side. The fish were significantly much smaller this year. I've been up there for 18 consecutive years and I know what I see. Fish are skinny, no meat on the backbone, looks like they had nothing to eat. I'm sure this is the result of the poor food base in Huron. Seen 0 kings and coho's, nobody fishing. Ben's powder puff fishing derby caught 0 fish. Nobody fishing the garden even at the mouth. Superior coho action not started yet although a few rainbows are around. First week in Oct is my guess for the coho's to start up. My fishing gear is packed and ready to go.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Thanks for report


----------



## someone11

With the powerhouses off (soo and gov't powerhouse) you can still catch them in american waters, will need a boat though. Guys were catching 5 man limits in just a couple hours, still in american waters.


----------



## wdf73

We just got back from a Sunday evening through Thursday morning trip. We didn't fish the Sault but hit a couple of other streams. 
The pinks were in in huge numbers. Most were caught on thundersticks, but I did experiment with the fly rod and caught some with pink clousers. 
Kings were just starting to move up. Our group caught 3 Monday, 3 Wednesday and 1 Thursday morning. Most were in great shape yet, with one having solid orange fillets, something I have never seen in the river. 
The pinks were mostly silver, but small and skinny, with many males having no hump. We usually enjoy grilling a few, but the ones we tried were not fit for dog food. 
The best catch for me was a 19 1/4" rainbow.


----------

